# Inspiring Tesla/Elon/SpaceX ad



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

Chris Collins made an ad, kind of a tribute to Elon Musk. Very inspiring and powerful, worth your time.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043163246440710144


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

He finally uploaded it on youtube.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Love this video!

Every time I see the two Falcon-9 boosters landing together it gives me chills.  I watched that moment happen live, along with my 4-year-old son (and his emerging interest in rockets and space), and I'll never forget the expression on his face when the feed cut to that shot, and I literally jumped up from the couch and exclaimed, "HOLY $H!T! LOOK AT THAT! LOOK AT THAT!! No one has ever done this before!!" And then, moments later, there was a Tesla flying through space, complete with a dummy astronaut at the wheel! That's the kind of thing that happens in... well, a book written for 4-year-olds.

Nevermind saving the planet and pushing the limits of engineering, Tesla and SpaceX are showing the next generation what is possible when you dream big, work hard, and prioritize long-term vision over quarterly profits*.

* Oh, but you can have those too...


----------

